# Mussels and plants



## poofacebananas (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi every one 
I have a 300l African cichlid tank with about 12 fresh water muscles in it and also 2 new Java fern plants
The plants are going ok the've lasted 2 weeks now without any trouble from the fish. 
But after doing some reading up on the Java fern I've found that I may need some liquid fertiliser to help the plants along a bit, and that a liquid fertiliser with iron it will work the best.

My problem is I have to be careful a bout what I put in the tank because the fresh water mussels will die if there's any trace of heavy metals in the water.

My question is "is it safe to use liquid fertiliser containing iron wile there are fresh water mussels present in the tank?" Or is is iron just as toxic to them and every other heavy metal?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I never put fertilizers in my tanks, and I have Java Ferns. They grow slow, but big.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

+1 on tanker3's post. You can get away without ferts with java fern.

How are you feeding the mussels?


----------



## poofacebananas (Apr 20, 2014)

The mussels supposedly feed by filtering small left over pieces of food out of the water.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd be interested in hearing how the mussels fare long term...members have had a lot of trouble keeping other bi-valves and filter-eaters alive in aquaria. Clams, sponges, tc.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> I'd be interested in hearing how the mussels fare long term...members have had a lot of trouble keeping other bi-valves and filter-eaters alive in aquaria. Clams, sponges, tc.


The reason this happens is they starve to death. I've read that using a pipette to feed the mussels directly helps. Haven't tried it though.


----------



## poofacebananas (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes DJRansome *** had mussels for nearly 2 years and I've had 4 die in total, I do think starving to deth is s problem, but my tank is quite heavily stocked with fish tho, there would always be enough food for the mussels to filter from the water.

Does that answer your question??
What do you think about adding plant fertiliser to a tank with fresh water muscles??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree that you don't need it for java fern. Especially if the mussels have enough to eat...all water bourne, right?


----------

